

Show HN: Morphine - regulated distraction. - tkazec
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fbnpehpbojenlldmfcopeajkichnnjpo

======
shazam
My main problem with these types of extensions is that I end up just removing
blocked sites when I run out of time

------
engtech
what is the recommended approach to handling work hours?

close your browser when leaving work? :)

or is there something I'm not understanding?

~~~
engtech
I think you solved my imgist.com addiction. Thanks!

